
force.com: The Perils of Platform As A Service - terpua
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/2421/force-com-The-Perils-of-Platform-As-A-Service.aspx
======
edw519
Same reasoning in the physical world, where McDonald's was always reluctant to
locate inside malls (still is). Who wants to be a hostage unless you have no
other way of drumming up your own business?

~~~
dshah
It's one thing to put put a store in the mall.

It's another to pay the landlord for every customer that walks in, make heavy
renovations and investments to the degree that it's almost impossible to ever
move out.

------
scylla
Marc Andreesen has an interesting counterpoint at
<http://blog.pmarca.com/2007/09/the-three-kinds.html> where he holds up
Salesforce as an example of a 'Level 3' platform. Of course, his own Ning is
another.

